# What Android app with bluetooth support for turbo trainer?



## AndreaPenna (9 Jan 2014)

Hi,

due to family and work schedule I can only exercise indoor using a turbo trainer.
I would like to use my Android 4.3 Smart Bluetooth enabled Note II with a speed&cadence sensor and an HR monitor to track my training.

Which sensors/apps are you happy with?

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## harly (9 Jan 2014)

Wahoo fitness exellent bluetooth 4 app if you can get it android


----------



## AndreaPenna (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks Harly.

I just discovered they have a "beta" version of the Android app - I signed up and downloaded it.
And I ordered the sensors (speed and cadence and HRM) from Amazon. 

Will post an update once I'll receive them.


thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Dan B (9 Jan 2014)

I used HRnavi when I was in a similar situation. Don't know if it does cadence, though


----------



## harly (9 Jan 2014)

AndreaPenna said:


> Thanks Harly.
> 
> I just discovered they have a "beta" version of the Android app - I signed up and downloaded it.
> And I ordered the sensors (speed and cadence and HRM) from Amazon.
> ...


Ah good ...i use it but its on the iphone connects perfect with cadence / speed and heart rate monitor ... Has a good on screen look easy read aswell


----------



## AndreaPenna (16 Jan 2014)

Ok,
I received HRM and speed/cadence sensors. They are working fine with the beta version of Wahoo fitness.
But I found the app quite limited (there are no proposed trainings and the reporting data are just average and max, while I would like to see more graphs regarding HR zones, cadence/speed and so on).

What about Runtastic for Android? Does it support Wahoo HR and Speed/Cadence sensor?


----------



## harly (16 Jan 2014)

AndreaPenna said:


> Ok,
> I received HRM and speed/cadence sensors. They are working fine with the beta version of Wahoo fitness.
> But I found the app quite limited (there are no proposed trainings and the reporting data are just average and max, while I would like to see more graphs regarding HR zones, cadence/speed and so on).
> 
> What about Runtastic for Android? Does it support Wahoo HR and Speed/Cadence sensor?



doesnt the beta version have 5 or 6 screens to scroll through...side to side....the iphone version has various settings to put in your resting heartbeat then it figures out all the zones which are displayed ,plenty of different graphs to choose from ...


----------



## AndreaPenna (20 Jan 2014)

Hi,
you're right, there are info in next screens, but no graphs in the android beta version. Hopefully they will include the graphs in future releases.

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Chris Norton (20 Jan 2014)

give ipbike a look.


----------



## AndreaPenna (25 Jan 2014)

Hi Chris,
thanks for your hint. ipBike and ipSensor beta BLTE support downloaded.
Wow, it is super complex :-)

But it is intriguing... I'm going to try this one as well.


----------



## markinho (28 Jan 2014)

What sensor are you using?


----------



## AndreaPenna (28 Jan 2014)

Hi,

I bought Wahoo Blue SC and Blue HRM.

They are working fine with ipBike, while the Wahoo fitness app doesn't display the speed correctly.
But both apps are still in beta so there is hope to see improvements.


----------

